
On a popular misconception concerning “literally” (2014) - luu
http://waste.typepad.com/waste/2014/07/on-a-popular-misconception-concerning-literally.html
======
stephenr
Fuck you very much, figuratively.

People arguing that "literally" is "now accepted" to actually mean
figuratively are the whole fucking problem. When stupid people use words this
poorly, language ceases to have any fucking meaning.

Try using 'literally' to mean 'figuratively' in a court of law and let me know
how it works out.

